# Valentine's day with AMSOIL!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Valentine's day is the perfect day to fall in love with AMSOIL! There's nothing better than a romantic night between yourself, your car, and the longest lasting lube in the industry. Make sure to plan ahead!

Sent from mobile.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

And you're still married ....


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Just wait till the baby comes!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

> the longest lasting lube in the industry.


For an erection longer than 4 hours, please contact your doctor...

F that BRB using it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Just wait till the baby comes!


Haha, he's 2 months old already!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent you my info for a quote. I need to lube up ASAP...its been a cold winter... ;]


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as this doesn't turn into a discussion of where to go for a lube job.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> As long as this doesn't turn into a discussion of where to go for a lube job.


Your local dealer, of course! I'd bring some AMSOIL every time I go to have any work done!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Your local dealer, of course! I'd bring some AMSOIL every time I go to have any work done!


When signing the papers, don't drop the pen.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It's that good and comes in colors ! 
Amsoil Amsoil comes in colors that will delight you and fright you so don't dispair get your Amsoil Today !


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

IM looking at buying a EAAU3050 air filter with a pre filter can you pm me a price. shipped to 48066-7131


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevygirl89 said:


> IM looking at buying a EAAU3050 air filter with a pre filter can you pm me a price. shipped to 48066-7131


$56.00

That includes tax and shipping.


----------

